# Wood dimension question



## reclaimedvt (Dec 26, 2012)

If I buy 5/4 am I going to get an inch and a quarter...or is it like dimensional where its smaller. At the bar with a buddy and we are both new wood workers and discussing.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

If it starts out 5/4, then you have to plane it to end up with a 1 inch thick piece of wood.


----------



## reclaimedvt (Dec 26, 2012)

So when I buy it its an inch and a quarter...that's what I was thinkibgr. Thank you.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

If you buy a 5/4 deck board, western red cedar, whatever, all dressed it will be 1" thick.
In April, I can buy 6/4 and 7/4 birch. Good-two-sides, they are 1.25" and 1.5" thick.


----------



## reclaimedvt (Dec 26, 2012)

Robson that was the exact conversation we were having. He is coming from managing a hardware store and dealing with decking. 5/4 means 2 different things.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

If you will cutting posts or narrow pieces you can probably end up with 11/8". If you need a wider board 1" is all you like have after removing cupping or twist.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

In rough, 5/4's is 1.25" straight from the mill. There might be minimal error but for the most part that is how they equate.
Decking boards from a Big Box store are all over the place in measurements.
Finish trim work is generally spot on, but not so commonly used these days.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Da Aardvark said:


> In rough, 5/4's is 1.25" straight from the mill. There might be minimal error but for the most part that is how they equate.
> Decking boards from a Big Box store are all over the place in measurements.
> Finish trim work is generally spot on, but not so commonly used these days.


+1. :yes: If you buy 5/4, and planing it yourself, it's likely you can finish with 1". If buying stock, I would carry a tape measure to see what is available. Measure more than one.









 







.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

The dimension listed on the lumber you buy is the nominal size. The actual size is something smaller. 5/4 nominal size lumber is actually 1 1/8" thick.


----------



## reclaimedvt (Dec 26, 2012)

Really?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

5/4 western red cedar is 1.00" when it comes out of the kiln.
Been there, done that, lots of times.


----------

